# My first (of many) Babies to come



## whatalotigot

So I bought my first mod and Atty just over 2months ago. Loving it. I was abit clueless on what to buy but rate i did enough research and came out with this small pocket rocket.

4Nine mod - Plume veil
- Very happy with the Plume Veil, The 4Nine is also great but the button has been giving some firing issues after time. 

This will not be my ONLY post. So many more things to come.







Been building some simple beauties.





And Building For my Friends too:





Im a photo *****. Every build I make is photographed and posted somewhere. 
Also Running a instagram page for the Vapeporn and CoilPorn whores. @Vapeorgy Check it out.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

That setup looks very nice!


----------



## rogue zombie

Gorgeous man!

The mod and the coil.


----------



## Marzuq

wow what a great pic. crystal clear. nice build too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great pics and build as well!
Well done @whatalotigot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I have this http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006633/1527300-launcher-v2-telescopic-mechanical-mod and it's a brilliant mod. Never missed a fire once. Brilliant mod at a very good price. I'm not using it anymore as I now have a Sigelei 100W and a Reo, but it's still there as a back-up just in case.


----------



## Andre

Great gear and build. We love picture whores around here. Way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> I have this http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006633/1527300-launcher-v2-telescopic-mechanical-mod and it's a brilliant mod. Never missed a fire once. Brilliant mod at a very good price. I'm not using it anymore as I now have a Sigelei 100W and a Reo, but it's still there as a back-up just in case.


Yip, totally agree....I had 2 in my day.


----------



## whatalotigot

Thanks guys, appreciate the kind words, Im turning into a coil ***** at the moment, trying to replicate some coilporn iv been seeing. But finding it hard to get thicker gauge ribbon and also some tools to help build. But I love building. PLENTY more pics to come, I'm more interested in the builds then then vaping half the time LOL 

@zadiac thanks for that info, Im gonna try hook one up, that looks awesome too. Where in Cape town can i get one of these? Price? Or will i have to order from JHB?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

excellent coiling skills @whatalotigot 

and great pics too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

me likes the pretty coils. keep the pics coming


----------



## whatalotigot

Here is my current coil in, Had it going for a week and a half now, The flavor is brilliant. Ribbon wrapped 24g wire. 6 wraps each coil on a 3mm Bit. This was hand wrapped, not spun on a drill

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ET

hmmm anyone in durban have ribbon kanthal?


----------



## Al3x

ET said:


> hmmm anyone in durban have ribbon kanthal?


I got some @ET


----------



## ET

awesome


----------



## Silver

Very neat coils @whatalotigot !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

New Build I did on the weekend. Very used to building these now. Next will be a clapton. Thats my next build. Cant wait,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie

Nice looking coils bro....


----------



## Marzuq

whatalotigot said:


> New Build I did on the weekend. Very used to building these now. Next will be a clapton. Thats my next build. Cant wait,


coils are looking good. nice and neat. tightly wrapped and super low. 
how does she vape?


----------



## whatalotigot

This build vapes well. its a 24g twisted with 24g, Its a very (rough) and hot vape. flavour is ok, but it chucks well. But its a throat hit I dont like to much. The surface area of that twist gives this very rough feeling. Nothing like a single strand coil. The difference is night and day. 

Just wait for the clapton. I cannot wait to build it.


----------



## Marcel

whatalotigot said:


> New Build I did on the weekend. Very used to building these now. Next will be a clapton. Thats my next build. Cant wait,


Where can i buy that wire


----------



## JW Flynn

whatalotigot said:


> So I bought my first mod and Atty just over 2months ago. Loving it. I was abit clueless on what to buy but rate i did enough research and came out with this small pocket rocket.
> 
> 4Nine mod - Plume veil
> - Very happy with the Plume Veil, The 4Nine is also great but the button has been giving some firing issues after time.
> 
> This will not be my ONLY post. So many more things to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been building some simple beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Building For my Friends too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a photo *****. Every build I make is photographed and posted somewhere.
> Also Running a instagram page for the Vapeporn and CoilPorn whores. @Vapeorgy Check it out.


Very nice setup man, I loved my Plume veil as well, right up the point where the centre post started coming lose and it started giving me issues when you try and connect it on the MechMod. Where did you purchase yours out of interest? The plumeveil that is..... (on mine, I was able to build one setup, it lasted almost a week until the centre post started to mess around, Eventually pissedme of so much it's just lying in the drawer, will try and fix it over the december period when I have some free time)


----------



## Riaz

Marcel said:


> Where can i buy that wire


hi @Marcel and welcome to the forum

please take a moment, if you so wish, to introduce yourself here

the wire used above can be made yourself, all you need is a drill


----------



## whatalotigot

@JW Flynn My plume is made by infinity, I bought mine from VapeMOB in cape town and has been doing so well. I havnt had any problems. Really is a great RDA.. But im sure the centerpost can be tightened. Try repair it im sure you will find a way. 

@Marcel I made that coil myself. Its just 24g wire twisted together using a drill and some pliers. Fairly simple stuff.


----------



## Ollie

whatalotigot said:


> This build vapes well. its a 24g twisted with 24g, Its a very (rough) and hot vape. flavour is ok, but it chucks well. But its a throat hit I dont like to much. The surface area of that twist gives this very rough feeling. Nothing like a single strand coil. The difference is night and day.
> 
> Just wait for the clapton. I cannot wait to build it.



Took inspiration from your build, and ive just done the same build on my Plume Veil... man oh man does it chuck the vapor. haha. I must say, yes, it is a hot vape, but not nearly as hot as some of the earlier builds i have done. You should give some 20g Kanthal a go. 

Here's a Pic... Identical!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot

Niiice. dude.  nicely done. Identical build to mine. also very nice and neat.  She chucks hard yes. even on the 1-2sec pulls it chucks density which is what i like  Ill have some more pics up soon of my other builds  I take all my ideas from the VapeOrgy page on instagram. Some real coil porn on there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

So this weekend I played around with making some clapton wrapped coils. I love the look of this coil and have always wanted to make it, in fear i would mess it up. But I blitzd it. And She vapes very well. Love this coil. This coil was wrapped with nicrome hence the .1ohm reading, But Re-made the coil using 32g kanthal.






and close up of the other clapton I made with 28g nicrome wrapped around 24g. (still waiting to install. Should read around .25ohm

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Got this nemesis in copper..





With that hard hit of the copper the Fused clapton 2x 26g wrapped in 32g, will do just perfectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------

